# Coppervape squonker



## ShamZ (9/3/17)

Hi there

Anybody knows where to get one locally?

Need some instant gratification, dont want to have to bring it in from China.


----------



## Petrus (9/3/17)

Maybe @Rob Fisher still got his?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (9/3/17)

Petrus said:


> Maybe @Rob Fisher still got his?


Thanks @Petrus , did a search before I posted and saw Oom does not want to sell his!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (9/3/17)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks @Petrus , did a search before I posted and saw Oom does not want to sell his!


No problem. I just thought of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/5/17)

Coppervape Squonkers have arrived, we have them available in silver here 

Spares kits are here

We have spare bottles too but still need to be loaded on the site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

